# [SOLVED] Odmaskowanie xfce?

## Aramroth

Niedawno przesiadłem się z Archa na Gentoo, ale mam tylko jeden (no, może poza niedziałającym equalizerem w XMMS) problem.

Jak odmaskować to %$#&$^*@ XFCE?

Chcę sobie zainstalować XFCE 4.4, więc daję do package.keywords "xfce-base/xfce4 ~x86", a emerge dalej twierdzi że najnowsza wersja to 4.2.

Pytanie brzmi więc tak: jak odmaskować wszystko w xfce-base i xfce-extra?Last edited by Aramroth on Sat Aug 26, 2006 8:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manwe_

http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=xfce-base

~x86 jest wersja 4.2.2, 4.4 [4.3.90] są zamaskowane, musisz je dodać do /etc/portage/package.unmask

Btw. jak 4.4 się sprawuje? Używam 4.2 i trochę boję się że się ta testowa posypie, a potem stracę pół dnia na odkręcanie.

----------

## Aramroth

Dałem 

```
cat /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask | grep xfce > /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

Oto efekt: 

```
aramroth@thunder ~ $ emerge -pv xfce4

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.3.90.2 [4.2.3.2] USE="-debug -doc" 300 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.3.90.2 [4.2.3] USE="-debug" 245 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/opensp-1.5.1  USE="nls" 1,385 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1  873 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r3  42 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.79  271 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gtk-doc-1.6-r1  USE="-debug -doc -emacs" 173 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.3.90.2 [4.2.3] USE="-debug -startup-notification%" 470 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.3.90.2 [4.2.3] USE="-debug" 606 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.3.90.2 [4.2.3] USE="-debug -startup-notification%" 681 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.3.90.2 [4.2.3] USE="alsa -debug" 443 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.07  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/URI-1.35  93 kB

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/exo-0.3.1.8_beta2  USE="-debug" 771 kB

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/terminal-0.2.5.4_beta2  USE="-dbus -debug -startup-notification -xslt" 1,507 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme-4.3.90.2 [4.2.3] USE="-debug" 1,767 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.3.90.2 [4.2.3] USE="-debug" 810 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint" 81 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.3.90.2 [4.2.3] USE="-debug -doc%" 926 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/recode-3.6-r2  USE="nls" 1,710 kB

[ebuild  N    ] games-misc/fortune-mod-1.99.1-r2  USE="-offensive" 1,769 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.3.90.2 [4.2.3] USE="-debug" 1,276 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfwm4-4.3.90.2 [4.2.3.2] USE="-debug -startup-notification% -xcomposite%" 1,508 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.10  333 kB

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/thunar-0.3.2_beta2  USE="-dbus -debug -hal -startup-notification -thumbnail -xslt" 1,641 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.3.90.2 [4.2.3] USE="exo% panel-plugin% thunar-vfs% -debug" 2,904 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder-4.3.90.2 [4.2.3] USE="-debug" 340 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.3.90.2 [2.2.7-r1] USE="-debug%" 237 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfprint-4.3.90.2 [4.2.3] USE="-debug -lpr%" 806 kB

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/orage-4.3.90.2  USE="berkdb -debug" 1,122 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes-4.3.90.2 [4.2.3] USE="-debug" 485 kB

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-extra/mousepad-0.2.6  USE="-debug" 320 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.3.90.2 [4.2.3.2] 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 25,910 kB
```

Czyli działa. Jutro zupgraduję  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

Witamy nowego usera ale czy kolega czytał apel na forum? brakuje mi tu SOLVED   :Wink: 

----------

## sebas86

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Btw. jak 4.4 się sprawuje? Używam 4.2 i trochę boję się że się ta testowa posypie, a potem stracę pół dnia na odkręcanie.

 

Sprawuje się ogólnie dobrze, gorzej jednak, że nie każdemu mogą się spodobać wprowadzone zmiany. Osobiście czekam na wersję pretendującą na stabilną, na razie tylko druga beta...  :Sad:  Ale z drugiej strony, cały czas projekt jest poszerzany o dodatkowe funkcje i oprogramowanie, więc może warto jeszcze poczekać.  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> gorzej jednak, że nie każdemu mogą się spodobać wprowadzone zmiany.

  Na przykład?

----------

## arsen

Zmiany są w sumie na plus, thunar, konfigurowalność paneli itd. zmian jest sporo, warto poczytać changeloga.

----------

## manwe_

Filemanager akurat dla mnie nie przydatny [używam tylko konsoli, a na zminimalizowanego do samego panelu xfce przesiadłem się z fluxbox'a dla xgl'a]. Ale chyba jednak spróbuję. Dzięki.

----------

## sebas86

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Na przykład?

 

Np. brak przełącznika obszaru roboczego - nie lubię pagera, nie podoba mi się i powoduje nieporządany efekt w wycentrowanym pasku przy przełączaniu podczas autoukrywania - po prostu pasek "skacze" (zmienia rozmiar podczas wyjścia z ukrycia). Reszta jak najbardziej na Plus, no i wreszcie będzie (chyba - na razie tylko zapowiedzi widziałem) API części elementów ładnie rozpisane.

----------

## ar_it

A ja mam dziwne wrażenia co do XFCE4.4 beta2. 

Zainstalowałem całe XFCE, pobawiłem się, po testowałem i mam dziwne wrażenie, że xfce działa wolniej na mojej maszynie, niż kde 3.5.4.

Powtarzam, to bardzosubiektywne wrażenie. Na razie dałem sobie na luz i wróciłem do KDE. Poczekam pewnie do wersji RC i wtedy ponownie spróbuję.

Pozdrawiam

LL

----------

## rzabcio

Korzystam z ebuildów svn'owych do których link był gdzieś tu na forum. Wersja oznaczona 9999.  :Wink:  I chodzi elegancko! W moim mniemaniu jeszcze stabilniej niż wersja 4.2 - zadziałała za pierwszym razem. Ma na prawdę sporo nowych "ficzurów", konfiguracja jest bardziej domyślna (np. skróty klawiatury wreszcie są w jakimś logicznym miejscu, ustawianie paneli też wreszcie ma sens  :Wink:  ), po prostu rewelacyjna konfiguracja menadżera Composite'a. Na prawdę polecam!

Wady - w tej wersji nie chiał mi się kompilować Thunar (ale w gruncie rzeczy jest niepotrzebny) oraz xfce-toys (tego akurat trochę mi brakuje - monitor procka, sieci itd.).

Mam pytanie. Czy jeśli korzystam z tych ebuildów to czy zawsze mam dostęp do najnowszej wersji czy też muszę zmienić ebuildy? Pytam, bo toysy nadal mi się nie kompilują (a minęły 4 miesiące od 14 kwietnia) i ogólnie żadnych zmian nie widzę. Może coś źle myślę?

:: EDIT ::

A propos XFCE vs KDE.

Mi jakiś czas temu ubzdurało się, że fajnie byłoby mieć KDE. Jednakże po kilku dniach testowania wróciłem do Xfce. Powody? Dwa główne i wystarczające:

- szybkość - Celeron1.7GHz, 512RAM

- o wiele łatwiejsze ustawienia - to co w xfce robię w ciągu 10 sekund, w KDE trwa wieki - nie tylko przez wspomnianą szybkość lecz także przez misterne dokopywanie się do opcji.Last edited by rzabcio on Wed Aug 30, 2006 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebas86

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Korzystam z ebuildów svn'owych do których link był gdzieś tu na forum.

 

Dostępne są ebuildy w portage, są jednak zamaskowane na twardo (hardmask).

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wady - w tej wersji nie chiał mi się kompilować Thunar (ale w gruncie rzeczy jest niepotrzebny) oraz xfce-toys (tego akurat trochę mi brakuje - monitor procka, sieci itd.).
> 
> Mam pytanie. Czy jeśli korzystam z tych ebuildów to czy zawsze mam dostęp do najnowszej wersji czy też muszę zmienić ebuildy? Pytam, bo toysy nadal mi się nie kompilują (a minęły 4 miesiące od 14 kwietnia) i ogólnie żadnych zmian nie widzę. Może coś źle myślę?

 

Zajrzyj do portage, raczej tam powinny znajdować się wszelkie najnowsze rzeczy, ewentualnie na bugzilli czekające dopiero na ocenę.

----------

## rzabcio

sebas: U mnie jest tak:

```
# eix xfce4

* xfce-base/xfce4

     Available versions:  ~4.2.1.1 4.2.2 ~4.2.2-r1 4.2.3.2 ~4.3.90.1 ~4.3.90.2 ~

9999[1]

     Installed:           9999

     Homepage:            http://www.xfce.org/

     Description:         Xfce 4 base ebuild
```

Gdzie 9999 jest z przeładowanego portage. Czyli twierdzisz, że ta wersja, którą instalowałem pierwszy raz:

```
# genlop -t xfce4

 * xfce-base/xfce4

     Mon Mar  6 13:12:58 2006 >>> xfce-base/xfce4-4.2.2

       merge time: 30 seconds.

     Mon Jun 12 12:02:40 2006 >>> xfce-base/xfce4-9999

       merge time: 54 seconds.
```

12 czerwca jest zgodna z aktualnym 4.3.90.2? Lub nawet starsza? Bardzo mnie to ciekawi...

----------

## sebas86

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> 12 czerwca jest zgodna z aktualnym 4.3.90.2? Lub nawet starsza? Bardzo mnie to ciekawi...

 

W sumie nic nie stwierdziłem, tylko zaproponowałem skorzystanie z innego źródła. W portage znajdują się ebuildy dla wersji spaczkowanych (aktualnie jest to drugie wydanie kandydujące na wersję stabilną), a Ty korzystasz z wersji zasysającej źródła z repozytorii, które siłą rzeczy mogą nie być już kompatybilne i nie liczy tu się data zassania najnowszych źródełek tylko czas napisania ebuilda, łatek, itd.

I powracając do problemów z kompilacją - Thunar na ebuilidach z portage buduję mi się bezproblemowo.

----------

